# Menstrual changes on Levothroid



## JanetWA (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello again. I started levothroid in early December 2010, after having been diagnosed with autoimmune thyroiditis. I feel quite a bit better now that I've been taking levothroid for over six weeks, and my TSH has normalized to 2.51, which is right smack in the middle of my lab's reference range. (I have an HMO, so that's the only test they ran to monitor the effect of the levothroid.) The constipation is gone, I'm more energetic, my migraines have stopped, my insomnia has improved, and I've even experienced a marked regression in my menopause symptoms. I have, however, had one disturbing NEW symptom. Around the time I menstruated, I became a blithering idiot. I was forgetful, and I had trouble speaking articulately, which is a real problem at work! I couldn't remember words. I was especially tired for a few days, too. But the marked change in my ability to use my brain was what really concerns me. It seemed to be directly related to my menstrual cycle, and the symptoms ceased after I stopped bleeding.

Is this normal? Have other people experienced this? Does anyone have suggestions about how to cope with this?

My HMO is penny-pinching, but I have been referred to an in-network endocrinologist, so I will be able to raise this issue with him fairly soon. However, I find that doctors often simply dismiss concerns that are based on symptoms, rather than measurable abnormalities. If anyone has any insights they can share with me, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

O yourself a big favor and spend $85 and get your labs done through HealthcheckUSA

You need a TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 to really know where you are at as TSH alone is for diagnostic only yet many doctors dose only by it.

With a TSH of 2.58 you are still fairly hypo - TSH should be around 1 if treated properly and without antibodies.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am right with you and started Levothyroxine mid Nov 2010. I saw a lot of improvement but felt only about 80% better at 6 weeks, still had a bit of lingering fatigue and running out of gas mid afternoon and evening, most of my other symptoms, like you describe were gone. At that time my TSH was 2.01. So 2.51 is only good for you if that is the level you feel well. I am going up another step in medication to see if I can feel completely well.

I've seen improvement in heavy periods but haven't noticed the symptoms you describe with the brain at the time of my periods. I do think it took months/years for our bodies to get the the point where we were diagnosed hypo and I think we will experience more changes in the months ahead as our bodies heal and return to normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JanetWA said:


> Hello again. I started levothroid in early December 2010, after having been diagnosed with autoimmune thyroiditis. I feel quite a bit better now that I've been taking levothroid for over six weeks, and my TSH has normalized to 2.51, which is right smack in the middle of my lab's reference range. (I have an HMO, so that's the only test they ran to monitor the effect of the levothroid.) The constipation is gone, I'm more energetic, my migraines have stopped, my insomnia has improved, and I've even experienced a marked regression in my menopause symptoms. I have, however, had one disturbing NEW symptom. Around the time I menstruated, I became a blithering idiot. I was forgetful, and I had trouble speaking articulately, which is a real problem at work! I couldn't remember words. I was especially tired for a few days, too. But the marked change in my ability to use my brain was what really concerns me. It seemed to be directly related to my menstrual cycle, and the symptoms ceased after I stopped bleeding.
> 
> Is this normal? Have other people experienced this? Does anyone have suggestions about how to cope with this?
> 
> ...


Wow!! Scary, huh?

Since Levothyroxine is a replacement hormone, you may not be on enough as evidenced by your TSH which is rather high really. Most of us feel best at 1.0 or below.

Your doctor should not base your needs on TSH alone. I recommend that you also get the FREE T4 and the FREE T3 tests.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

JanetWA said:


> Hello again. I started levothroid in early December 2010, after having been diagnosed with autoimmune thyroiditis. I feel quite a bit better now that I've been taking levothroid for over six weeks, and my TSH has normalized to 2.51, which is right smack in the middle of my lab's reference range. (I have an HMO, so that's the only test they ran to monitor the effect of the levothroid.) The constipation is gone, I'm more energetic, my migraines have stopped, my insomnia has improved, and I've even experienced a marked regression in my menopause symptoms. I have, however, had one disturbing NEW symptom. Around the time I menstruated, I became a blithering idiot. I was forgetful, and I had trouble speaking articulately, which is a real problem at work! I couldn't remember words. I was especially tired for a few days, too. But the marked change in my ability to use my brain was what really concerns me. It seemed to be directly related to my menstrual cycle, and the symptoms ceased after I stopped bleeding.
> 
> Is this normal? Have other people experienced this? Does anyone have suggestions about how to cope with this?
> 
> ...


Yes! I know EXACTLY what you are feeling. I am on Levothroid as well, have been for many months. Whenever it was that time of the month I would get hypo symptoms. My personal opinion is that it is more strain on our bodies during that time and as thyroid disease people on replacement meds it is that much harder. I think when your thyroid is in good working order it 'adjusts' during that time of the month, giving us more of whatever it is that makes us feel good and function. I just recently added T3 to my regimen and it seems to help. I believe you may be undermedicated, that TSH is high. The antibodies alone can make you feel horrible too  I'm sorry you are going through this, I know how truly upsetting and scary this is.
:hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I did not have a single period while I was on synthroid and hypothyroid for 5 months. I think my body was so depressed that it just didn't have the energy to menstruate. I started armour, and had a period within days. The med was too new to notice any changes from my cycle.

It does seem that regulating our thyroids has a lot to do with our monthly cycles. It was the absence of my period for several months that sent me to my doc last year and to find out that my thyroid was off. I have had irregular cycles my whole life and now wonder how much of it had to do with my thyroid.

I hope to see things level out as I stay on a med that is more appropriate for me. I really want to be able to have children and worry that it may not be possible if I'm not menstruating regularly! I think I've had like 3-4 cycles in the past year, and they have all been really short. I'm 33, so it's not menopause.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just had my cycle and it was very mild, hardly no cramping, mild discharge, my hair was shedding badly and was in horrible condition, I was super tired and could barely walk! I literally feel like I am 'recovering' from my period still 2 days after it has ended, i am still walking around like a little old lady.My muscles and joints hurt. It feels like my body can only handle one or the other, having my period or functioing normally, it cannot do both. I must be so undermedicated right now


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I just had my cycle and it was very mild, hardly no cramping, mild discharge, my hair was shedding badly and was in horrible condition, I was super tired and could barely walk! I literally feel like I am 'recovering' from my period still 2 days after it has ended, i am still walking around like a little old lady.My muscles and joints hurt. It feels like my body can only handle one or the other, having my period or functioing normally, it cannot do both. I must be so undermedicated right now


When are you due for labs?

Sending hugs your way,


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Doc said mid-month-so I will probably go get them done the end of this week. It's crazy how I will feel really good for a couple weeks and then really hypo for a couple of weeks out of the month. Always around my cycle I notice big changes. This should clear up once I get my meds right. I want to try Amour so bad 

Thank you for the hugs!!! Back atcha~~~~> ((((ANDROS))))


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

On the radio last night this neuro doctor said that our brain is directly fed by the foods we eat, so we need to eat fresh food and not canned. Thats why fresh food and brain food such as flax seed and seafood and nuts *almonds* are so important at certain times of the month due to brain chemistry and such. Eat really well a week before your period is due and you'll notice an improvement in your memory. He did say not eating right will directly affect our memory and so does not sleeping properly. Take your vitamins, could be a month or more before it builds up in your system to see a difference. Vit D especially he said is needed.


----------

